

Whitehouse hosting off-the-record conference call on SOPA - riordan
http://www.whitehouse.gov/webform/we-people-conference-call-rsvp

======
riordan
The call is limited to the first 100 individuals to respond who also signed an
ACTA or SOPA petition.

Anyone know of a good tool to call in and rebroadcast the call so everyone can
listen?

